# Swimming pool evaporation



## Lovespringers (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi, we are near Lagos and have a 10 x 5 metre pool. It is heated by solar system and we have a good cover over it. Last night we topped the pool up, and this morning it had lost exactly the same amount of water, any tips or advice please? It’s costing us a fortune in water bills. It’s a tiled pool, not a plastic liner. We only moved out here in June so very new to pool ownership


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Assuming you have checked for obvious signs of leaking - the most likely cause is a faulty seal in the multi-port valve that causes water to leak to waste whilst the pump is running.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Evaporation will not take that much water. You need to check for a leak . Whatever it costs it will be cheaper than the water bills I imagine you are getting!
We had a leak some time ago (our pool is fibreglass) and the leak was from the filter boxes which what to be replaced.

It can be done without emptying the pool. 

Have a look at this article from the Portugal Resident. Underwater pool repairs | Portugal Resident


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

Could you say, in cms, how much the pool water level drops overnight? (to work out how many liters is being lost). If you leave for two days does the level keep falling at a similar rate? Is the solar a panel or two with the pool water being pumped directly through the panel or does it use a heat exchanger so the pool water and panel liquid kept separate? Do you have the filtration/pump and/or solar pumpa running all the time?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Investigate the relevant possibilities described here.

We discovered that our pool was losing about 2cms (approx 1 cu. mtr.) per day about a year after we purchased. The pool and garden had initially been manually topped-up and watered by the owners' association in-house 'property maintenance' team using 'free' borehole water, so we'd never noticed and they'd never bothered to investigate and/or repair.

Following the demise of the owners' association we switched to mains water and our own directly contracted pool guy and gardener and very soon realised we had a problem. It turned out to be failing threaded pipe joints between the pump and return jets which therefore leaked faster when the filtration was running.


----------



## Lovespringers (Oct 13, 2018)

*Thanks all*

After speaking to our pool company we found out that the previous owner had carried out a repair to a crack under the skimmer basket due to settlement. This found we drained the pool a little more and carried out another repair, tested and pool refilled yesterday. Would have been nice to know and would have saved us a fortune in water bills, lesson learned, all these lessons we are learning are expensive ones though. Thank you all for responding so quickly


----------

